# Ally & Saffy are now 19 weeks old (pic heavy)



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

My lil girls are now 19 weeks old and I've just realised I've not posted piccies properly 

Enjoy!

Saffy & Ally @ 6 weeks old ( I LOVE this pic, they are holding paws :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1





Ally ice cream @ 7 weeks old 



10 weeks old



15 weeks old and loving their new cat tree



Saffy 18 weeks old


Ally 18 weeks old


Hope you all enjoy them, I'll upload more soon


----------



## LolaRose2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

There both gorgeous :001_tt1: 
I love the holding paws photo :001_wub:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww they are so adorable :001_tt1:


Love the first pic :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what brilliant pictures, i really enjoyed looking at them, very cute kitties xxx _


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Im in love!!! Love all the pics but the one of them holding paws!! :001_wub:


----------



## DiscoRia (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh my gosh, the holding paws picture is so flipping adorable!!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

how gorgeous are they,
lovely pics,
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Cute pictures they are like two peas in a pod.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww they are so beautiful very adorable


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

DiscoRia said:


> Oh my gosh, the holding paws picture is so flipping adorable!!!


I love this pic too, maybe I need to find a competition to enter it into


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## DizzyKitty (Sep 13, 2011)

They are such beautiful girls!! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. I'm so lucky to have them both 

As a thank you heres a few new piccys for you all

Looks like my babies are rugby fans too. So I'm a rugby widow and abandoned by my babies 



All that rugby has my babies worn out 



Ally with her new friend



Enjoy


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------

